# hi from the north east



## markoos (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi everyone - found this site through a link from Piston Heads 'Audi/VW' department. I've been searching around for a new (used) car, considering either a Landrover Defender or a Alfa 147. But after realising that the TT is now in my price range, I've stopped searching!! I HAVE to own one - like everyone else here, I fell in love with the TT from the minute they were made public.

So I just want to say that you've all made this a fantastic forum - really helpful for someone totally new to these amazing future classics! But there are going to be quite a few questions regarding running costs and possible scenarios regarding mechanics/electronics problems/failures. But don't worry, I won't be asking questions which have already been asked!

markoos


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## markoos (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum, you've made the right choice


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hellloooo and welcome , where abouts are you ?. We have a local meet at the OK Diner on the A19 at Hartlepool the second Wednesday of each month. Dont forget to join the ttoc at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Damian @ DPM Performance


----------



## markoos (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi, thanks everyone - based in County Durham, so once I take the plunge I can check the menu out!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Feel free to come along , with or without a TT


----------



## markoos (Dec 21, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Feel free to come along , with or without a TT


I wouldn't be able to keep up! (1.2 16v Clio Dynamique at the minute).


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

markoos said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Feel free to come along , with or without a TT
> ...


Welcome I am just down the road in Hartlepool come along to the meet we just have a bite to eat and a chat you can ask all the questions you want


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum , hope to see you at the next meet 8)


----------



## markoos (Dec 21, 2008)

I've just found a 2000 (W) 180 T Coupe, silver, with a new engine 4000 miles ago which has five years warranty...might have to go and have a look!


----------

